# Placing speakers in a null



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi!

We all know there is a null midway between floor and ceiling. Nothing we can do about that. Sitting in this null is bad, of course. But what happens if you put your speakers in that null, and have your ears out of it? I just can't figure out what would happen.

I will try it, regardless, but I'm in the process of deciding how tall my speaker stands need to be and that got me thinking...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Speakers need to be at a height that's proper for their designed dispersion at your seated ear height. Trying to move them up to fix a mode is just going to create a different problem. Easiest way is to treat over your head and kill the mode.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I was thinking of a sentence in the Harman paper on multiple subs.



> Loudspeakers located at a null point of a given mode will not couple to that mode, resulting in no excitation of that mode'.


Since the height mode in my room is seventy-something Hz and cause me some grief I thought I might swat a few flies with one speaker stand, so to speak. The center of my horns are about 70cm off the floor now. That's a little below ear height when seated. If I raise them to a little above ear height I have the speaker centered on the null. I have a 225cm ceiling.


----------

